# Pocketwizard Flex TT5 / High Speed Sync Light Options



## labellastudio (Dec 22, 2016)

Good Day Everyone,

I am a new member on this forum. I am hoping someone could assist me with some information. I am looking for a Mono Light with a Built In Battery Power that can sync at High Shutter Speeds up to 1/8000. It doesn't have to be TTL. I have the following 

- Nikon d800
- Pocketwizard Flex TT5 For The Flash Unit
- Pocketwizard Mini Flex On The Camera Shoe
- AC3 Zone Controller (I use the manual option to control light output)

Any recommendations for light around $500 to $700. Thank you


----------



## ronlane (Dec 22, 2016)

Flashpoint RoveLight

For that budget, you could get two of them.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 23, 2016)

ronlane said:


> Flashpoint RoveLight
> 
> For that budget, you could get two of them.



Looks GOOD for the current, reduced-cost pricing! Power is listed as :

600 watt seconds of power delivering a guide number of 183 (in Feet) @ 100 ISO"  That would be a Guide Number of about 61 in Meters @ 100 ISO.
So, f/18.3 at 10 feet with the standard reflector. Workls in HSS with their affordable triggering set, so the PW's you already own might be redundant for HSS synch uses.


----------



## dcbear78 (Dec 23, 2016)

The Flashpoint Explor is much better. Originally manufactured by Godox as the AD600. There are a number of reviews that put this right up next to the Profoto B1. Better in some regards. And it's right in your price range.

You'll want their trigger though as pocket wizards are pretty crap in comparison. I think it may come with one? Receivers are built in.

TTL version is $750
$600 for non-TTL


----------



## dcbear78 (Dec 23, 2016)

One of the better comparisons I've seen....


----------

